# Website advice...



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

So I'm thinking about creating a farm website. Are there any free sites to set one up that is any good? What Web hosting sites do you all use? Does anyone have any advice on what should be included? Any and all input is greatly appreciated!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Weebly or Webs. Both very good :thumb:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Wix is also a good one. My website is from that. You can click my signature to see it. I like to customize everything and Webs nor Weebly allowed me to do that freely but if your not very good at modifying things then they may be a better choice.


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Ok so it's not even close to finished...but, have a look and give me your opinion on the direction that my website is taking...Please and Thank You!!! Again, any and all advice is welcome. http://visefarm.wix.com/visefarm


----------



## dan354 (Dec 20, 2012)

I think it is a pretty good start at your website.
I was in your part of the country the other night. I always liked the drive through the back roads of kentucky. I normally stay on rt68, but took rt11 instead from Ohio toward Lexington. I had to be in Kennesaw, Georgia at 8:30 that next morning. I made it with 15 minutes to spare. I am just about an hour SW of Fort Worth now. 
I might be rambling on too much now. I don't like traveling so much but I have to go where the job is. I think at the end of April I will be headed toward Washington state to work for a month or 2.
I really want to get back home and finish my fence so I can get goats.Maybe then I can get a website started. Something to think about anyway.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

We used godaddy when we had our restaurant. It cost 1.95 to buy the domain name for year 1 then 9.99 yr, so instead of having weebly or wix or something it was a simple www.gigispizza.net

Now if I were to go with serenityfarmnewmexico. something the price to own the domain varies between 3.99-9.99 depending on what comes after the dot ( ie: com,info,org,net,biz,me.co etc)


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I just went over to check out godaddy, I might be in the wrong place but I show $1 mo/ for only 5 pages, $4 /10 pgs and $7 /unlimited- and that is sale price. W/o first building I don't know if I'd need more than 10 pages which is at least $48/yr. Am I in the wrong spot?
I opened weebly, but I'm stuck- I see you add 'elements' first. I'm not sure how to make sure I'm adding different pages? I can add the first page but don't know how to start a new one???? any help please
I'd check out wix except xymenah said it's a little harder to use.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I really like Webs. In my signature below...there are links to two websites I have. The KW Farms website is done with webs.com the other is with weebly.com Either are good, but I prefer webs.


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

I may switch to webs soon. I have wordpress right now and it can be a pain sometimes... :-/

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

I may switch to webs soon. I have wordpress right now and it can be a pain sometimes... :-/

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

We are using weebly and have been happy with it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I use weebly and love it! I had a webs but I didn't like it very much. And I think weebly is easier.

Clearwtrbeach, if you want you can PM or email me and I can help you out 

(ponies and [email protected]) (take out the spaces)


----------

